# On baby watch



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So my Golden girl is due in approx. 3-5 days. As I don't know who the daddy is, I have her isolated in a marina breeder box by herself till I see what the babies look like. IF they are all solid white/gold color then I know its one of my male Snow whites did the dirty....if I get anything else, could be my male BKK Panda, or BB.

I also have another special female berried (sorry that one is a secret still)

Will update once babies arrive.


----------

